# Help, I need your creative minds!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dear DIL in Wash. DC has decided that when we all come back for Christmas we should have a gift exchange instead of giving everyone gifts. (Really cool since I already did my shopping and had everything sent back there, LOL). 

Anyway, we are suppose to get a gift for $25. that ANYONE would want. We are evidently going to grab each others gifts if we really want theirs.

It sounds like fun but I can't think of anything for $25. that anyone would want. Male or female, age 9 to ???. The only one thing I thought of were Target gift cards but I already got those for the 4 little boys.

Any thoughts???

Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole, can you talk your daughter into a gift exchange where you draw names out of a hat? DH's family does that, and it works out well. I personally really dislike White Elephant games (the gift exchange you've described) as someone ALWAYS winds up with a gift that is completely useless and that they can't stand. Just a thought.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Gift card for the movies is always good.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, this may sound nuts to you BUT one year a friend gave me a box filled with nice candy, crackers, snacks, jelly, etc. That box was beside my chair and I ate ... and enjoyed it ... for days after Christmas. Others were saying they wish they had received that box and DH ate half my gift. We actually enjoyed those snacks so much that we have done the same for others since.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lina, I agree with you but she has made up her mind. She said it is called a Chinese gift exchange. I learned a long time ago not to dis-agree with DDIL. LOL!

Daniel, I like the movie idea. I need to find out if they have the same movie chains in Wash DC, and S. Calif.

I love the candy idea too!

See, I knew you guys would come to my rescue!!!
xxoox


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Many consumables should fit the bill: food items (assorted snacks), gift certificates (book store, movies, general department store) etc.

You can always do a themed basket, but it may go over $25 pretty easily. We did a movie basket for each family group one year: Blockbuster rental GC, boxed candies, popcorn boxes, microwave popcorn packages, etc.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an Aunt just like that and last year she did the same thing.
I bought a box of all year round greeting cards, some stamps and a small calendar with "family dates" marked
Thankfully all the guests were family members


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Many consumables should fit the bill: food items (assorted snacks), gift certificates (book store, movies, general department store) etc.
> 
> You can always do a themed basket, but it may go over $25 pretty easily. We did a movie basket for each family group one year: Blockbuster rental GC, boxed candies, popcorn boxes, microwave popcorn packages, etc.


That was my idea too! A movie basket with snacks!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't go wrong making up a small basket with nibblies and hot cocoa mix!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We gave a movie pack*

A basket filled with popcorn, movie type candy, and a movie store gift card...

Always enjoyable to watch movies together...

Or you could get a bathrobe LOL...
Awful cologne...LOL even more...
socks, slippers, an ugly sweater...all the stuff we bought our parents when we were kids...
Oh and don't forget the days of the week underwear! ROTFL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sharper Image and Brookstone have some pretty cool stuff in the $25 range, of course..I would be totally stoked to get $25 worth of jelly bellys, lol...or a blanket, or serger thread...or fuzzy socks...

Crap, I'm posting my Christmas list. ound:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I go to a Chinese gift exchange every year. If men are involved, tools are a big hit. Every man could use another set of socket wrenches or a high powered flashlight. They love it after opening all of the froo froo gifts girls like to give/get. ha!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Get one of those headlight flashlights. DH loves his, he uses it when he's cooking on the grill at night, working on a computer (the insides of it), or doing precise stuff with whatever it is he does! LOL The kids always want to use it outside at night. It could be a hit for any age!

I love the snack box idea though! A nice bottle of wine is good too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys have good ideas! The movie night package sounds like something everyone would like and the head flashlight thingy sounds good too. Ann, where do I find one? Sears?
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not sure...REI, Brookstone probably has them but if you do a Google search you'd probably get tons of hits for it. Hope your gift exchange is fun!

I have to bring an ornament to our Bible study and we're doing the same game. I have a very nice, hand carved one I bought for the exchange but I have another one I bought for the kids that says, "Go Jesus, it's your birthday!" I really want to bring that one but I'm worried that others may not see the humor in it! Which one should I bring?????


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the Go Jesus one would be fun! I know what you mean though, some people are easily offended. You know the group, if you think they could handle it bring that one.
Carole


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have an Ace Hardware store, they are the best for wonderful tools around $25. They would have your flashlight.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops, I googled it.....like $150.00!! gulp
xxoox


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Ann, I like your Go Jesus ornament if several of the ladies are moms of young children. If they are all older ladies, like me, probably the lovely carved one. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no idea on the how your group is divided up between men, women, and children, but I would consider an ice cream maker, waffle maker, or old fashioned popcorn popper. All my kids learned how to make waffles while they were in their single digits and it was the only gift my DH had on our Bridal gift registry. All 3 boys learned to make their own popcorn pre-teen also and continue to do so for their friends. Once you make your own popcorn, you might never want microwaved again.

http://www.target.com/Whirley-Pop-S...8534?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:popcorn&page=1

Any gift basket themes are good also:
1. Popular book with reading night light
2. DVD with microwaved popcorn
3. disposable camera (could be the underwater variety) and scrap book
4. Cook book with good measuring spoons
5. Wine glasses and bottle of wine (or sparkling grape juice)

My favorite idea would be to make a calendar with the funniest pictures you have of each family member and then write in as many birthdays, anniversaries that you know.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great ideas Cheryl. The kids would love the underwater camera! They all love popcorn too. The gift has to be one that any sex or age would like and those are excellent ideas!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just another thought how about rolls of quarters? Any a change purse
You can use them for parking meters, pay phones etc.
(_pay phone---what's thatound: )_


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Who wouldn't like quarters! Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--I think the idea is to have the gift to appeal as many people as possible. But now gift will appeal to everyone. That is part of the fun. 

I think you have gotten some interesting ideas. I look forward to hearing how the actual exchange goes. 

How many poeple involved?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I gave my son's teachers a disposable camera and a little photo album...I think they quite loved it. To add to it---a little frame etc. How fun!

We also love giving Hallmark Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I found a 3.5 LCD digital frame at WalMart on sale for $30. It's a little more than the $25 limit, but...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This is what DH's sisters call a Chinese Auction (or Gift Exchange.) It is a big hit at his family's Christmas get-together. 

Each person buys one gift for $10 - $15. It could be a nice gift, like a basket from Bath & Body works, or a funny gift like a bicycle horn. Usually men buy men's presents and women buy women's presents. The gift is wrapped, no names, and placed on a table. The next step is to number slips of paper, one number for each person at the party. Each person draws a number. The person who has #1 is the first person to pick a present. Usually there is no way to tell if it is a man or woman's present, or a gag present or what. You just take a chance. So there are alot of laughs or ooohs and ahhhs when the present is opened. Then comes #2's turn. He/she takes a present off the table, opens it up. If they like it they can keep it. OR, they can take #1's present if they'd rather have that. #3's turn - they pick off the table, and after opening can keep it or take #1 or #2's present - you get the picture. This goes on with alot of hilarity. If someone wants the present you picked, you have to give it up. Of course, if you get something you'd rather not have, you are begging for a trade. Some people like what they picked so well they try to hide it! (No fair!) At the end of the picking, #1 gets to go again and takes whatever he/she wants. At the end of the game, mutual trades can be made at the personal level, no hard feelings.

For the little kids, under 10, they have their own table and keep what they pick. Everyone is nice to the little kids and their presents are all keepers.

Not sure if this is the same game as you D-I-L has in mind, but it makes picking out a present easier as you don't have to custom pick one. And it is a lot of fun.

Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzy, I think you are right, that is what she described. I think it will be fun. I'll let you all know how it turns out!! I'm going to pass on some of these great ideas to my other DIL who is also in a quandry.
Carole


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - We have been finding fun, humorous gifts on thinkgeek.com. Most gifts would entertain anyone - any age.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have a Trader Joe's near you? You could go get a canvas bag for like $2.99 (they have some real cute ones) and then fill it up with microwave popcorn, pirate booty, cookies, maybe a flavored coffee, some chocolate...their prices are pretty good, I think you could easily fill it up for under $25 and then after they eat their goodies, they have the re-usable canvas bag to take to the store instead of using plastic...those are becoming more and more popular.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Carole, 
We do this gift exchange with my family and we have a blast. We laugh and laugh, love playing the game. There is about 30 plus people from 20ish -85 playing our gift exchange. Some times I will get something with someone in mind, hoping they get it, like my niece got a new kitchen and everything is red, so I got red items for the kitchen and she took them home, it works that way. 

I cheat most the time and spend a little more than $25.00, no one knows. I get decorate home items, appliances, foot massages are popular, the young people like the movie gift cards.


----------

